# Vote black buttons at DNC



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Imagine a vote white button at the RNC and the how that would go over.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Correct, minus the reverse...racism is racism.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Exactly, racism is racism pure and simple....what a disgrace!!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Not according to Comrade Holder. White people can NEVER be the victims of racism.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

grn3charlie said:


> Not according to Comrade Holder. White people can NEVER be the victims of racism.


And here lies the problem, truly despicable!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Vote this pond scum out of Office Now!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Imagine a vote white button at the RNC and the how that would go over.
> 
> View attachment 906


That's disgusting but not surprising when you consider the lobotomized zombies in the crowd. Since they're throwing race into it, constantly, i'll remind you that very soon we'll be outnumbered and that will make us the minorities. I'll require reparations for my emotional distress when i'm no longer considered the _all American girl._

The fact that flippity flop Slick Willy spoke last night wreaks of desperation because he certainly wasn't a fan when Billary was running and he was pretty vocal about it but then again, he's not known for his loyalty. Nonetheless, I wouldn't want that embarrassment to our country speaking on my behalf and i'm nobody.


----------

